# Game 21: Denver Nuggets @ Orlando Magic



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*@*







*Team Records*​
*Denver Nuggets* 11-9 *@* *Orlando Magic* 7-11​
*Time:* 7:00 PM ET Saturday, December 10, 2005
*TV:* Altitude, WRBW
*Location:* TD Waterhouse Centre, Orlando, Florida​
*Denver Nuggets*​




































*Projected Denver Nuggets Starting Lineup*
*PG* - 24 Andre Miller 6-2 205 3/19/76 6 Utah 
*SG* - 7 Greg Buckner 6-4 205 9/16/76 6 Clemson 
*SF* - 15 Carmelo Anthony 6-8 230 5/29/84 2 Syracuse 
*PF* - 6 Kenyon Martin 6-9 240 12/30/77 5 Cincinnati 
*C* - 23 Marcus Camby 6-11 230 3/22/74 9 Massachusetts​
*Denver Nuggets Reserves*
11 Earl Boykins PG 5-5 133 6/2/76 7 Eastern Michigan 
56 Francisco Elson C 7-0 235 2/28/76 2 California 
21 Eduardo Najera F 6-8 220 7/11/76 5 Oklahoma 
3 DerMarr Johnson GF 6-9 201 5/5/80 5 Cincinnati 
43 Linas Kleiza F 6-8 245 1/3/85 R Missouri 
8 Earl Watson PG 6-1 195 6/12/79 4 UCLA​
*Denver Nuggets Players Stats:*​







*Denver Nuggets Head Coach:*​





*George Karl*​
*Out of game due to Injuries:*
Kenyon Martin (probable)
31 Nene Hilario FC 6-11 260 9/13/82 None 
9 Bryon Russell GF 6-7 225 12/31/70 Long Beach State​
*Orlando Magic*​



































*Projected Orlando Magic Starting Lineup*
*PG* - 3 Steve Francis 6-3 200 2/21/77 6 Maryland 
*SG* - 9 DeShawn Stevenson 6-5 210 4/3/81 5 None 
*SF* - 15 Hedo Turkoglu 6-10 220 3/19/79 5 None 
*PF* - 12 Dwight Howard 6-11 240 12/8/85 1 None 
*C* - 4 Tony Battie 6-11 240 2/11/76 8 Texas Tech​
*Orlando Magic Reserves*
2 Stacey Augmon GF 6-8 213 8/1/68 14 UNLV 
13 Kelvin Cato C 6-11 275 8/26/74 8 Iowa State 
34 Travis Diener G 6-1 175 3/1/82 R Marquette 
33 Grant Hill SF 6-8 225 10/5/72 11 Duke 
14 Jameer Nelson PG 6-0 190 2/9/82 1 St. Joseph's​
*Orlando Magic Players Stats:*​







*Orlando Magic Head Coach:*








*Brian Hill*​
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------*​
Magic fans and Nuggets fans get in! :banana: 

Another great mach up tonight! Magic fans you are more than welcomed to post in the game thread! :cheers: :clap: 

I'm excited about this game for the Nuggets. We could win our 4th in a row, and I'm excited to see Dwight Howard. That guy is a load. It should be interesting to watch Camby battle with him. Also Carmelo is coming off a 40 game night! I sure hope Melo has another solid game to help the Nuggets gain a vitory in Orlando. However the Magic are a very good team IMO. Could be anyones game.

Let's Go Nuggets! :clap: :cheers:


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

I am also excited to see Camby and Howard together. Rebounding beasts.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Hairy Midget said:


> I am also excited to see Camby and Howard together. Rebounding beasts.


Yep no doubt about it. Looks like the most exciting key match up going in to the game. League's top reboundersCamby is averaging 13.9 and Howard is averaging 13.2. I'm also interested in seeing who the Magic will put on Carmelo. Melo just came off a 40 point night, and I don't really see anyone on the Magic that can check Melo. This is going to be a fun game to watch tonight.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Notes from Rocky Mountain news regarding tonights match up.



> Grant Hill, who has not played this season, has been practicing since Sunday. While there is a chance he might return tonight, it's more likely he will be back Wednesday, against the New York Knicks at Madison Square Garden


http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/nba/article/0,2777,DRMN_23922_4305096,00.html


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Magic fans feel free to come in and post your thoughts , predictions, and insight for the Nuggets @ Magic game tonight!


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Deshawn Stevenson is a pretty good defender, and Hedo has been playing a lot better defense this year.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Hairy Midget said:


> Deshawn Stevenson is a pretty good defender, and Hedo has been playing a lot better defense this year.


I really do agree with you about Stevenson. However I think he is to small to guard Anthony. Now if Hedo has really picked it up on the defensive end I could see his length giving Carmelo some problems. That will be a match up to keep a close eye on.

By the way thanks for the Magic input.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Almost game time! :banana:


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Hairy Midget said:


> Deshawn Stevenson is a pretty good defender, and Hedo has been playing a lot better defense this year.


Melo is too big for Stevenson and too quick for Hedo...

Nuggets should be able to pull out a W tonight unless Howard goes off and creates lots of 2nd chance opportunities for the Magic.

I'd like to see Hill play tonight! Guy is awesome! :biggrin:


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Andre Miller continues to get to the foul line and he also continues to miss free throws!! :curse: 

3/8 so far!!!! :curse: :curse:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

bummer.


----------



## Natedagreat12 (Nov 26, 2005)

They lose. Pathetic game by the nuggs


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

The 3rd quarter killed us. We were a bunch of lame ducks out there in the 3rd quarter. The Nuggets only managed to score 11 points in the entire quarter. Just awful.

Such a disapointing loss for the Nuggets. Difficult game to even watch. Nuggets played with no energy. It just seemed like they didn't care if they won or loss. Voshon suprisingly got some minutes. He hit some shots. Maybe we should play Vo more again? 

Just about everyone struggled. However Camby was still steady with 12 rebounds and 14 points.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Tobin 73 EIRE said:


> Andre Miller continues to get to the foul line and he also continues to miss free throws!! :curse:
> 
> 3/8 so far!!!! :curse: :curse:


Yep and it's critical to make your free throws on the road. However that's not the reason we lost the game in Orlando. The reason was that awful 3rd quarter, and the team playing with little energy. Just couldnt get it done. However regarding Miller you could see how frustrated he was missing FTs. He had to work extremely hard to get to the line taking plenty of shots going to the rim. If Miller had mad all of his free throws he would of had a double double. The guy still got 4 rebounds and 10 assists for the Nuggets. Just a bad game for the most part by everyone.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

NugzFan said:


> bummer.


I share the same sentiments as you do. :curse:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Natedagreat12 said:


> They lose. Pathetic game by the nuggs


This game was a let down. :curse:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*box score*

http://www.nba.com/games/20051210/DENORL/boxscore.html


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Game Notes*
Hodge got some PT, and scored his first career points. He finished with 4 points total.

Second game in a row DerMarr did not play.


----------

